# Thought of the day



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

So I have been teaching myself Java and someone suggested that a thought if the day app would be cool. I was wondering if anyone in here has any idea how I would be able to capture the date from the system and display it along with a seperate daily message. Any help??

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Where did you get liquid Ginger bread 3.0???? Is it on here


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Ya gotta be a tester for liquid. It is in its final RC though should have a public release soon yo...

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Read/search the documentation for the android sdk. That's not a very hard thing to do (what you are asking).


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

"yarly said:


> Read/search the documentation for the android sdk. That's not a very hard thing to do (what you are asking).


Yeah I realize that I'm just working from a beginner stance right now. I wanna make a widget for it too. The tutorials that I'm using are taking me in an alternate direction. Maybe I should have patience and keep working. 

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Good luck to you. I'm learning my way through it as well. There's so much to learn, for me it can be overwhelming sometimes. But it will pay off in the end.

Nothing useful, just a few words of encouragement.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

What you're looking for is http://developer.android.com/reference/java/util/Date.html


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"hopesrequiem said:


> Where did you get liquid Ginger bread 3.0???? Is it on here


Probably typo should read Thunderbread most likely


----------

